# My log skidder/mudder



## samdweezel05 (Sep 1, 2012)

09' Polaris Sportsman 800. Saws are cheap compared to this.












Pulled out with an excavator


----------



## terryknight (Sep 7, 2012)

nice. i want to know how you sunk it.


----------



## samdweezel05 (Sep 7, 2012)

It's a skill.


----------



## terryknight (Sep 7, 2012)

i'm sure it is


----------

